# Processador e alta temperatura

## the brave

Pessoal:

Depois que adquiri um barebone da Abit (um DigiDice) com um P4 HT 2.8, venho sofrendo com problemas de alta temperatura. Quando decide instalar o Gentoo, tive que tentar diversas vezes, pois durante a compilaćão recebida diversas mensagens do tipo: "running in modulated clock mode" e "temperature above the threshold", que após algum tempo me fazia desligar a máquina na forća. Dias desses fui jogar o Enemy Territory e aconteceu o mesmo problema.

O mais incrível é que no Windows a temperatura é bem mais baixa, marca 45 graus C contra 65 graus no linux.

Alguém aqui tenha alguma sugestão que não seja adquirir um cooler externo ou colocar ar-condicionado no meu escritório em casa ou ventilador atrás do computador.

O que pode ser. E antes de migra pro Gentoo, usava o Mandrake, e com o Mandrake a mesma coisa, a diferenca e que nao se precisava compilar os pacotes para que os mesmos fossem instaldos.

Obrigado por qualquer luz.

----------

## Mythos

se fizeres o boot com noapic ou acpi=off talves deixe de acontecer, mas se fosse a ti via a temperatura que te dá na bios. Essa é capaz de ser a mais fiável.

60º  para ess eprocesasdor nem é muito.

para que comprares um A/C para isso compras uma thermal, e metes liquido especial em vez de aguar, uma thermal para o processador, metia o processador a 30 graus no máximo. Eu para o meu desktop comprei um jumbo uma ventoinha que mais parece um jacto. aquela porcaria no maximo com o processador 2200+ a 2000 mhz não passa os 38º , o problema é o barulho que aquele jet 7 faz ... mas se meter sem som a temp não passa dos 48º  o que não é mau,

----------

## the brave

Obrigado amigo.

Com relacao a bios,  a temperatura e a que o XP aponta, perfeito. Vou verificar o acpi que com certeza esta habilitado. (de qualquer forma, desabilita-lo me parece um absurdo).

Mas a melhor alternativa, como vc muito bem optou, seja colocar um JUMBO aqui atras dele, pois a relacao custo/beneficio me parece mais razoavel.

Abracos.

william

----------

## iTT

Pois eu sofro do mesmo problema, mas e num portatil  :Exclamation: 

quando preciso de compilar algo mais pesado tenho de levantar  portatil deixando o lado das ventoinhas livres.

Da ultima vez que compilei o openoffice ai dando em doido, desligou algumas vezes.

Ja agr quando ele desliga por atingir a temp critica no meu caso 75ºC, por é que ele nao desliga como deve de ser? pois quando ele desligar por aquecimento quando o ligo novamente ele ao verificar o disco encontra bastantes erros e por vezes e necessario correr o scan por linha de comandos....

----------

## codemaker

 *iTT wrote:*   

> Pois eu sofro do mesmo problema, mas e num portatil 
> 
> quando preciso de compilar algo mais pesado tenho de levantar  portatil deixando o lado das ventoinhas livres.
> 
> Da ultima vez que compilei o openoffice ai dando em doido, desligou algumas vezes.
> ...

 

Que processador é? Os processadores Intel (não sei se todos) têm uma tecnologia que permite "desacelerar" o processamento quando começam a ficar muito quentes de forma a protegerem-se das altas temperaturas. Mas penso que os AMD simplesmente desligam quando estão demasiado quentes. Não sei se entretanto a AMD desenvolveu alguma tecnologia semelhante mas penso que não. Provavelmente teria problemas com patentes  :Rolling Eyes: 

Não é para assustar mas conheço uma pessoa que derreteu (ligeiramente) parte do portatil a compilar pacotes no gentoo. Por causa disso, o monitor do portatil só se segura se estiver exactamente na vertical. Não pode estar inclinado nem para a frente nem para trás porque cai!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mythos

codemaker os novos amd64 tem essa tecnologia, e não é da intel  :Wink:  e mesmo  que fosse, estão obrigados a fornecer tecnologia mutuamente, existe uma share tecnology nos processadores.

----------

## iTT

 *Quote:*   

> Que processador é?

 

Tenho um p4 2.5MHz que nao e mobile mas sim desktop.

----------

## malloc

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Que processador é? 
> 
> Tenho um p4 2.5MHz que nao e mobile mas sim desktop.

 

Num portátil  :Shocked: 

Se for um prescott tas tramado. Os prescott teem um defeito de concepção que os faz atingir temperaturas mt elevadas mesmo estando em idle.

----------

## xef

Um portatil com processador desktop? É natural que aqueça, parece-me impossivel encaixar um dissipador decente no espaço de um portatil... Isso é um problema de hardware bem dificil de resolver.

----------

## the brave

Ops, desculpem-me pessoal, estou do outro lado do mundo e nao pudia me conectar a internet. 

Li os outros posts aqui, e me parece que o problema que venho sofrendo de alta temperatura esta relacionado ao fato de que tenho um barebone com um processador P4 2.8HT quando o mais indicado seria, ter um gabinete mais robusto e lotado de ventoinhas para aguentar o processador, nao e mesmo?

Entao, por que que quando estou no Windows nao tenho problemas de temperatura, mesmo jogando FIFA 2004, Unreal e aplicativos bastante pesados?  Sera que o sistema operacional da terra dos pinguins so funciona sem superaquecer o processador em terras onde ha frio? Faz sentido... Imaginem so quando chegar o verao no Brasil, no Rio de Janeiro, ficarei 3 meses sem usar o Linux. Uma pena.

Abracos e obrigado.

----------

## xef

Esse tipo de processador tem um mecanismo que os faz ficar mais lentos quando aquecem, mas essa função é controlada por hardware, devia entrar em acção automaticamente... O processador ficava lento, mas continuava a funcionar.

É estranho teres esse tipo de problema, será que o linux está a desactivar essa defesa do processador?

----------

## cohn

Como está no nome: é para athlon/duron -- AMD, deve haver coisa semelhante para Intel.

Aqui abaixou 10ºC em média. Antes de usá-lo ficava ~45ºC agora usualmente (quando não estou a usar cpu 100%) fica ~35-37ºC.

Cuidado com alguns chips VIA que podem causar perda de HD

emege -vaD athcool

compensa irem no sítio para mais informações

----------

## cohn

COMPEMÇA corrigir este 'compensa'

----------

## To

eu julgo que o teu problema é mesmo do hardware. Neste momento vendem-se na net coolers decentes que te ajudam a descer isso. Eu após passar o meu processador de 1833 Mhz para 2100 Mhz tinha temperaturas entre os 60~65ºC . Após ter comprado um cooler da thermaltake e uma ventoinha noiseblocker S2 a tempetura mesmo em full load não passa os 48 ºC.

Aconselho-te a ver as lojas de informática pela tua zona e verificares o material que existe à venda aqui pela a net para poderes escolher qualquer coisa de jeito.

Tó

----------

